# New Tanks



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I am picking up some of the tanks today for the fishroom project, have one rack built, double deck, 8' long by 24" wide by 42" high. With plywood on 2 by 4s for the shelving.

Getting 3 breeder 50s today and one breeder 37, to add to the 29s and 20 highs cycling now. Foam filters for all, bare bottom, terra cotta pots, some tanks that will allow them to live will have potted plants. Otherwise probably some floating plants and some weighted plastic ones on the bottoms.

Target fish are Jack Dempseys , regular and ELJD, Severums, turquoise, red spotted gold, Angels, black lace and koi and blue as I find them. BN Plecos, some possibility of the smaller SA cichlids, Rams, Apistos, and others. It will be an interesting winter. Eventually I want to add Discus but my water is very hard so its either finding a source for Discus bred and raised in hard water or adjust it with RO water and peat filtering. Time will tell. This first rack is done , it gets 3 more 50s on the bottom shelf. Lighting is 48'' shop lites with 2 lamps, about 16" above the tanks. So the plecos will have algae plus their regular food, I will have one or two plecos per tank . The next rack is on hold til I get the rewiring done, actually its changing the main box and adding more circuits along the walls, that should be done in the next 3 weeks, then I can add two more racks.

Thats the plan, and its coming together. Getting the stock will probably be an all winter project.

BTW, an aside, I am going to get as much as I can at Home Depot, I saw a major segment on Fox News this week on Home Depot hiring some 30,000 new vets in the past few years and they are hosting a major returning vet employment seminar on job finding, I was impressed so getting my stuff there is my thank you from another vet.

So moderators I hope you allow this plug, my only reason for it is to reward a good deed by a major company that I have no stock in.


----------



## Beyy-up (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations on the new tanks. One can never have enough! The most I ever had was 35 going at the same time. That was in the old days when water changes were done by bucket and siphon hose. Now I have a Python. Some of the best money I ever spent.

Thanks for serving!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have no issues with your plug, I'm a vet myself!

Good luck with your project and keep us updated! :thumb:


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks.

Brought them home this afternoon. Will be filling them tomorrow, and after the heaters bring them up to temperature will put the sponge filters in that have been cycling in the smaller tanks with goldfish. In a couple weeks will be adding the planned stock. The tanks really look good !


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Pics or it didn't happen! :wink:


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

It happened, can feel it in the wallet, I will have to see if can figure out how to use the cell phone camera and then download to the puter and here. Ultimate plan is to have 3 times this many , as a minimum. Hopefully by spring it will be. Its a full cellar redo. In a couple weeks will start adding the fish I plan to have. :thumb: :fish:


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Jake Levi said:


> It happened, can feel it in the wallet, I will have to see if can figure out how to use the cell phone camera and then download to the puter and here. Ultimate plan is to have 3 times this many , as a minimum. Hopefully by spring it will be. Its a full cellar redo. In a couple weeks will start adding the fish I plan to have. :thumb: :fish:


 *Save some $$$$$ and get a real camera for Xmas..........* opcorn:


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Yup, debating between a Nikon, Minolta and Canon right now. It will be.


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Jake Levi said:


> Yup, debating between a Nikon, Minolta and Canon right now. It will be.


 Right......... I have a nice little Canon power Shot A 710IS. It takes very good pictures, but not good enough for 
close-up 'Fish shots".
You don't want your Fish shots coming out looking " Pink-like"........ :roll:


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

My last camera was a minolta, DSLR, it did great up-close photos with a macro setting, but the lens wasnt really strong enough for fish fry, honey bees etc, the new version of it is much better, I am seriously looking at all 3 cameras. It needs to be.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

The continuing saga, finished a 10' wall today, that gets the next rack, to hold ten 37 gallon breeder tanks, five on each layer, 2 high, those tanks come first week in Sept, have finished one 8' rack, two high for six breeder 50s and two breeders 37s, have got most of them, just have to get the wiring section finished, I hope to get all of the electrical done this week. Then there is one more 8' rack to build, for more 50s, and an 8' rack for the brine shrimp hatcher and green water culture. It will also have the microscope and some work space, there will be 3 racks, in a U shape, and one shorter rack extending into the open part of the U. Most are breeder 37s and 50s. Also several 29s, 20Hs and tens. Next week the first Jack Dempseys and Turquoise Severums come, and asaving tank space for Tilapia Snyderae, Bythobates, and Gutterosa. There will also be a colony each of Red Lyretail Swords and Lyretail Mollys.Plus Bristlnose Plecos in most tanks.

All barebottom tanks with sponge filters. The work will go on through December and I hope to have all of the tanks in place in Jan. Hopefully by then will also have a camera to show what its looking like.


----------

